# Shanna's Bridals - 20 images



## Lyncca (May 14, 2010)

I took these earlier this week at the McKinney Cotton Mill. C&C welcome.
1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19.


----------



## AnaBo (May 14, 2010)

very pretty great job!! 

2 comments..  on #4 had you used a white card or something to fill in the face a bit, to have just the hint of the facial features kind of how the dress looks It would make it look a bit more elegant and not just a black cut out. Don´t get #7 at all, I know you where probably trying everything, but it just does not fit in there.  How did you find it fit into your edit?


----------



## DTG (May 15, 2010)

Some great images...and, wow, what a location!


----------



## Lyncca (May 15, 2010)

ana b. said:


> very pretty great job!!
> 
> 2 comments.. on #4 had you used a white card or something to fill in the face a bit, to have just the hint of the facial features kind of how the dress looks It would make it look a bit more elegant and not just a black cut out. Don´t get #7 at all, I know you where probably trying everything, but it just does not fit in there. How did you find it fit into your edit?


 
Thanks for the comments. She was actually pretty deliberately silhouetted, but I see what you are saying may have changed the image.  For #7, it was also a deliberate shot.  I also have her in focus with the metal blurred.  Some people like this image, others won't.  It is different for sure.  I was experimenting.  I personally like abstract images.  



DTG said:


> Some great images...and, wow, what a location!


 Thank  you


----------



## camz (May 15, 2010)

Lyncca I've been wondering where you've been..Love the series!


----------



## woozykale (May 15, 2010)

nice~


----------



## tasman (May 15, 2010)

Great work, really like the look and location.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 15, 2010)

Haven't seen you in a while. Hope that's because you are crazy busy with business as I soon will be.

Those photos are way more creative than what I remember of your work. Has your work progressed this way little by little or did you just get lucky and get a creative customer this time?

I really like them overall. Some don't do much for me. I don't get #7 at all for example. As a stand alone artsy shot, yes. As a customer shot, no. But I love #1. Much more than #4 in which the view thru the glass is not that nice. Plus in #1 I like the clean panes next to the dirty ones.

My favorite though is #8. :thumbup:

And what a location!


----------



## 7/24 (May 16, 2010)

Great series. Don't you just love a bride that say's "just go for it" with the shoot/ location!


----------



## Lyncca (May 16, 2010)

camz said:


> Lyncca I've been wondering where you've been..Love the series!


 
Thanks! 



woozykale said:


> nice~


 Thank you.



tasman said:


> Great work, really like the look and location.


Thanks!



c.cloudwalker said:


> Haven't seen you in a while. Hope that's because you are crazy busy with business as I soon will be.
> 
> Those photos are way more creative than what I remember of your work. Has your work progressed this way little by little or did you just get lucky and get a creative customer this time?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the comments.  I think I have progressively gotten more creative in posing and processing.  But, this location is simply wonderful, so it just begs for you to get creative.  The bride is very artsy-fartsy too, so I played on a lot of creative shots for her as well as the more traditional ones.


7/24 said:


> Great series. Don't you just love a bride that say's "just go for it" with the shoot/ location!


Yup, she had to take her dress to a specialty shop to get it cleaned, but she said it was completely worth it!


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

beautiful images!


----------



## Moe (May 16, 2010)

Wow. I really, really like these. I love the symmetry and lines in 12; how did you get the background so well exposed and not blown out, while keeping detail in her dress? Great job.


----------



## mbcreate (May 17, 2010)

Great job!
My favorites are #1 and #12...:thumbup:


----------



## Lyncca (May 17, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> beautiful images!


Thank you.



Moe said:


> Wow. I really, really like these. I love the symmetry and lines in 12; how did you get the background so well exposed and not blown out, while keeping detail in her dress? Great job.


 
I have one that is more silhoutted with no flash, but this one, I metered on the background and then turned my flash on to TTL, bounced off the ceiling and turned it down I think .7 of a stop.  I just messed with it until I got the exposure I wanted.



mbcreate said:


> Great job!
> My favorites are #1 and #12...:thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## ghache (May 17, 2010)

that location is amazing.

i really like all of them but i dont know about #7, 
I really like what you did with #8 and the ghosting. amazing


----------



## mwcfarms (May 17, 2010)

Stunning. Amazing location. I would do a TTD session with you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Moe (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation. I knew it had to be either flash or creative post processing (like exposure blending or something). Well executed.


----------



## Lyncca (May 17, 2010)

ghache said:


> that location is amazing.
> 
> i really like all of them but i dont know about #7,
> I really like what you did with #8 and the ghosting. amazing


 
Thanks   The ghost looking one is her reflection.  I was setting her up for a traditional shot and happened to see her reflection in the doors in front of her and had to take the shot.  I jokingly call that one "the spirit of shanna". It's one of the really popular ones on facebook.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (May 23, 2010)

These are awesome!!!  The location is....simply incredible!!  Gotta start scouting more locations...BRB  Oh yeah, keep up the good work.


----------



## fastr1red (May 25, 2010)

That's not wedding photography, thats ART! Very very nice, if I was getting married I'd choose you.
Well done. Very different and a great technique. Lots of thought gone into the series.


----------



## Lyncca (May 26, 2010)

Thank you again everyone  
I heard back from the bride that her dress came back from the cleaners, SPOTLESS. Yay!


----------

